# Help please- my poor cat!



## djames (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all

I got two lovely rescue cats in February (both neutered males). One is very small and timid and quite frankly a bit backward but has really come out of himself (Yimao - or Eeesie Peasy) and is started to wander around our garden. The other (Ermao - or Errsie Purrsie) is bigger, loves going out to hunt mice and rats in the farm at the back and uses the cat flap. 

Big problem is that there are 2 (perhaps 3) cats two doors up and they keep bullying Errsie...he has been to the vets 3 times as a result of cat bites. He started to go out at night to hunt, but now the farmer has moved cattle in he doesn't like to do that. So he is going out in the day again - I come home to work to keep an eye on things now, but the neighbours cats keep coming in our garden and attacking - they run when they see me but our garden is large, is on 3 sides and has hedging and all sorts - it would be practically impossible to 'cat proof' - also I don't think Erssie would like not being able to go to the farm. I have chucked water at these cats, we have water guns that fire 30feet so we can get them down the garden.. and we've chased them when I see them but they are clever! It is driving me insane with worry, I worry all the time and my cat does get miserable (and ill). They have also pounced on my other cat who is so backward he doesn't spray or pose a threat to anything he is so small. 

They have both settled in so well, and are affectionate and wonderful in all aspects (even the mice and rats at night!). I worry that I can't provide a safe home for Erssie but I couldn't give him up - what can I do? They seem to be neutered males too but obviously better at fighting. 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

It can be a problem i know as my cut nearly lost an eye and was sliced across his tummy on one occasion. He was neutered and im pretty sure the other cats were to. It didnt even seem to matter male or female. I tried all sorts also to stop them doing it but to no avail. 
I did find alot of the fights my cat was involved in were at night or early hours so we got into the habit of getting our cat in when we went to bed. Some times though it was with a bit of bribs i.e. chicken. I also use to be worried cars wouldnt see him at night even with his reflectors on his collar.

Cats can be so territorial but hopfully with time they may tollerate each other.
I dont really know what to say as cats will be cats and they can be fickle as to whom they want to share there spaces with neutered or not.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe you could cat proof your garden, so your cat cant get out and others cant get in.

that way he has his freedom and you dont need to worry about him.


----------



## djames (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for this...sorry to hear about your cat and yes it is really worrying me and quite frankly having a negative impact on my life....let alone his! Most of the attacks happen in the day so I let him out at night, fewer encounters by far. But now he doesn't go out at night because of the changes at the farm. More miserable in all the time than getting ill once a month. terrible choice to make!

Would like to cat proof garden but it is very big, and the cat proofing done under one hedge didn't work...and then what about the hedgehogs???!!!

I shall have to just go out a lot and patrol I suppose and hope they all settle down.

Thanks for your response 



sullivan said:


> It can be a problem i know as my cut nearly lost an eye and was sliced across his tummy on one occasion. He was neutered and im pretty sure the other cats were to. It didnt even seem to matter male or female. I tried all sorts also to stop them doing it but to no avail.
> I did find alot of the fights my cat was involved in were at night or early hours so we got into the habit of getting our cat in when we went to bed. Some times though it was with a bit of bribs i.e. chicken. I also use to be worried cars wouldnt see him at night even with his reflectors on his collar.
> 
> Cats can be so territorial but hopfully with time they may tollerate each other.
> I dont really know what to say as cats will be cats and they can be fickle as to whom they want to share there spaces with neutered or not.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

oh dear. get a bottle of hibi scrub from your vets and just keep an eye on the wounds and do the best you can if they get nasty take them in to the vets. don't put any Savlon on them though as it's bad for cats and cause ulcers in their mouths.
other than not letting your cats go out unattended or building them a run you really can't stop them from fighting. just one of the risks you take letting your cat outdoors really.  

sometimes i wish they had boxing classes for cats lol... though i have pedigrees now so they don't go out on their own.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

You can't 'cat proof' just one hedge!

You will have to cat proof the whole garden. It will be expensive. There are possibly 3 systems:

1. secura-a-cat SECUR-A-CAT GARDEN CAT-PROOFING KIT

2. Cat Fence - Purrfect Cat Fence and Cat Fencing

3. Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

im not sure about uk rules but in australia if a cat or dog attacks another animal it is inpounded and usually destroyed. maybe call your local counsil and ask them if they can do anything because your cats have ever right to go into their own garden without being attacked. good luck with it hun


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

scoobydoo said:


> im not sure about uk rules but in australia if a cat or dog attacks another animal it is inpounded and usually destroyed. maybe call your local counsil and ask them if they can do anything because your cats have ever right to go into their own garden without being attacked. good luck with it hun


cats are listed as free wild roamers here. if they stray or fight the owner can press charges in small claims but i doubt it would go anywhere. cats can go where they please and do as they will. at the same time if a dog is hit by a car it must be reported by law. if a cat is hit... it doesn't. i always bring the cats i see on the side of or in the middle of the road that have been hit and left to work so we can scan them and list them on the missing lists. 

some owners will help pay the vet bills if they know their cat did the damage but they are not liable.


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> cats are listed as free wild roamers here. if they stray or fight the owner can press charges in small claims but i doubt it would go anywhere. cats can go where they please and do as they will. at the same time if a dog is hit by a car it must be reported by law. if a cat is hit... it doesn't. i always bring the cats i see on the side of or in the middle of the road that have been hit and left to work so we can scan them and list them on the missing lists.
> 
> some owners will help pay the vet bills if they know their cat did the damage but they are not liable.


ok well that sucks big time 
i know if my dog or cat attaked another animal i would cover all vet expense's


----------

